# Lucas Garron and Leyan Lo on ABC



## Hadley4000 (Jan 20, 2009)

http://abclocal.go.com/kgo/story?section=news/local/san_francisco&id=6609100



Lulz. "Look at it for 1 second."


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 20, 2009)

"they're smarter than us"

Well their preceeding commentary certainly proved that.


----------



## Kian (Jan 20, 2009)

only "cube players" can memo in one second. we wouldn't understand.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh god, they're so misinformed. I think I've read some of their "info" on Youtube comments.


----------



## tim (Jan 20, 2009)

Almost every sentence was either stupid or wrong...


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 20, 2009)

they make it sound like everyone solves it in 7 seconds. maybe that's just the cube players though.


----------



## Ellis (Jan 20, 2009)

I find it interesting to watch news segments about things that I was fairly well informed about, because the information is almost always completely inaccurate or otherwise misleading. It makes me wonder what kind of news I'm getting the other times (I don't, it's the same). I never make it a point to watch the news, but you really can't escape it.


----------



## coolmission (Jan 20, 2009)

I lol'ed. Then I cried... that was too much.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 20, 2009)

That....was....horrible

Leyan seemed to turn really slow
Lucas looked really geeky
And the reporter-quality......ugh


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, at least they didn't mention their youth spent peeling stickers off of cubes.


----------



## minsarker (Jan 21, 2009)

HAHAHA, well they were wrong for one about everything already stated.

I just started cubing and I know more than that, you'd think they would atleast be able to read factual info lol.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 21, 2009)

meh it could have been worse, but it was still pretty bad >_<


----------



## JLarsen (Jan 21, 2009)

pcharles93 said:


> Well, at least they didn't mention their youth spent peeling stickers off of cubes.


Hahahahahahah, or maybe how they might be bale to solve that, in like a bajillion years yuk yuk yuk yuk yuk.


----------



## badmephisto (Jan 21, 2009)

i was just waiting for one of them to tell everyone how he/she used to peel the stickers off... That didn't come this time, but they managed to come up with all kinds of other, even dumber things... so never mind

and the cube turning was indeed quite slow  Lucas! tsk tsk


----------



## zippur (Jan 25, 2009)

i loled so badly. silly reporters


----------

